# 1:64/S Scale Diorama For MB/HW/Diecast cars



## Radiodugger

Hi guys!

Doug here. I already have a thread going in Diecast Dioramas. But since these are model kits, I decided to share them here as well. It should be noted that the scale buildings I bought are 28mm scale, which is about 1/58th or so. That small amount makes no difference. I just happened to accidentally discover 28mm scale stuff when I was searching for 1/64 scale people. 28mm is used in War Gaming. 

Sarissa Precision LTD from the U.K. is where I ended up. I am NOT a War Gamer by any stretch. But the detail and ease of build pushed me to buy TWO of their houses. A single story ranch style and a two story. The single story is finished, and I took photos. It went together FAST! These kits are made from MDF wood. I use Gorilla Wood Glue. I started with the front walls glued to the floor:


----------



## Radiodugger

See how everything locks in place? It is highly recommended that you test fit everything. Sometimes a tab is slightly too big for the hole. Not very often, but it just takes a scrape or two with a hobby knife. Here, the next set of walls went up. You'll notice a tab sticking up. I just waited until the glue set a bit and pressed it in place. The roof was like that too.


----------



## Radiodugger

Here, by the way, is the garage. I left it unbuilt to show ya how it fits together:


----------



## Radiodugger

Pop the roofs on, and the house is finished!


----------



## Radiodugger

I use Greenlight, Auto World, M2 Machines and Road Champs for vehicles. Auto World is TRUE 64th scale. That caddy is an Auto World. The 'Cuda is an M2. I have about 60 such cars. What began all this insanity is I found a roll of Road Tape (the 4 inch) at Wal Mart:


----------



## Radiodugger

Then I printed up a city downtown, and put it up on my mantle shelf with the road tape. I ended up with this:


----------



## Radiodugger

Then, looking for more people and accessories, I found Sarissa Precision LTD!

Here is their front page for 28mm:

https://www.sarissa-precision.com/28mm_Ranges/cat1603369_2110069.aspx

That's just one site. Let's have a look at 4Ground:

Nice 2 story:

https://www.4ground.co.uk/the-chicago-way/samuels-house

Hopefully that will give you an idea. I had NO idea of any of this. Seems limited to the UK. The prices are incredible! And the package is flat-packed. The box comes like this:



Doug


----------



## Radiodugger

OK, if ya like we will continue this. We'll talk about Shapeways, and build some of our furniture! Including an upright Player Piano in 28mm! Then the 2 story!

Stay tooned!

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger

The pix are gone! Or???? I was afraid this would happen...

Doug


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

VS_Adm is aware of the glitch in our matrix and are working on resolving the issue. I will flag your thread for them to address. 


:cheers2:


----------



## Radiodugger

I took care of it. Two hours. Replaced everything!

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger

Furnishings. In this scale? YES! Shapeways! Go here:

www.shapeways.com

There will be three search parameters:

1:64 Scale
S Scale
28 mm Scale

Go have a look. You'll be a couple hours! Animals, people, furnishings. Machinery odds and ends, vehicles...it's all there! A bit spendy? Yeah. A bit. I have ideas. But, we put our lady to work in the kitchen! This is a Shapeways refrigerator and stove:


----------



## Radiodugger

This house is a 3 bedroom, 2 bath. I had Shapeways make me up five toilets and five sinks. I set one restroom up:


----------



## Radiodugger

I need a bathtub and shower. I have not found those on Shapeways yet. I'd like to find a vintage toilet like this:


----------



## Radiodugger

The tubs should be a modern one and an old fashioned one:


----------



## Radiodugger

Not sure how to start a project on Shapeways. Submit photos, a set up fee. Not sure. But! We have a 2 story house to build! Be patient on that. I am planning on the Motel at some time. Oh, the MOTEL? Have a look at THIS!


----------



## Radiodugger

There is a left and right side. Two buildings that mirror each other. There is a gas station and a diner:


----------



## Radiodugger

The Atomic Gas Station:


----------



## Radiodugger

So. You see. Lots ta do! Gotta noodle a few ideas. I have a bunch of 4Ground furniture to build. I think we will do that next! This portion of this post is brought to you by: Sarissa Precision LTD from the U.K.! Makers of the above models. They are located in the 28mm section in the Retro category. 

In the next section, we build the 4Ground items. We have 2 beds, a player piano, 4 round tables, a dinner table and 4 chairs and 3 book cases. There is also a corner counter. 

I need a break. I'll be updating this soon. Note that I will be posting finished pix at the Diecast>Cars>Dioramas room here in HobbyTalk. For now, feel free to question or comment!

Doug


----------



## Diecaster62

This is awesome! Thanks for taking the time to post photos of your progress and the links! :thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Radiodugger said:


> I took care of it. Two hours. Replaced everything!
> 
> Doug


Sorry for the inconvience, but glad you found a solution. I was just going back to see if any changes had occured and was happy to see the images were back - even if you had to redo the links.

:cheers2:


----------



## Radiodugger

Wow! Almost 400 views! I need to buy a few things. We will get to the furniture here. I ran into an issue with the 2-Story house. No stairwell! I have several solutions, all of which involve cutting the MDF. I want to avoid that if I can. Later on, I will detail why I am not going to paint these MDF models. 

I also need to get more Arttista figures. I am also going to look at Preiser for S Scale. I think they only do 1/87th (HO). It's interesting, the number of 1:64/S Scale people I found on Shapeways. Ever paint that stuff? Gotta scrub it. Then prime it. I have a couple ideas about that.

Since I am doing this for me, and am not selling it, I don't feel bad about making copies in Smooth-On plastic. Buy one Master from Shapeways and make my own. Personal use, mind you. And that is perfectly OK. Ya get that small, and it gets challenging.

Looking at blister packs for "glass". I might glaze the house windows. We'll see. Stay tooned! 

Doug


----------

